# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweethanden

## fluffie

*hallo allemaal,

ik heb de hele tijd last van zweethandjes,
en als ik dan iemands hand vastpak...

weten jullie misschien iets wat je hier tegen kunt doen?
een crème of zo? 


groetjes fluffie*

----------

